# Brendan Fairclough in Madeira - Portugal



## Surfas (Sep 13, 2005)

A Month before the first world cup in South Africa, Brendan Fairclough and his crew flew down to Madeira Island to prepare the upcoming season, away from crowded trails, and it turn out to be much more than expected...






Brendan Fairclough in Madeira from Henrique Seruca Photography on Vimeo.


----------

